# Looking for owner finance in arkansas



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

I am going to be headed that way mid July to scout for a new place for us. We want to stay in the hills, so no flat land stuff. We are looking for something with a minimum of 5 acres. Prefer closer to 10, but we will see. Would like to be in either the Independence County area or within commuting distance of Hot Springs.

I have looked at all of the stuff Woodalls has around Bismarck, and may look at some of it when I get out there. Mostly looking for something where we can build up and have goats and garden. Trying to keep our down around 2k max at the moment and payments around 3-400 as we will be running two households for most of the first year. Could go higher on payments if I am able to stay on the land versus having to get a place in town.

So now that I have it out there, anyone know of anything?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Are you wanting a place that already has a house or cabin on it? If so, the 2K down and only 300 to 400 per month isn't going to help you much. Good luck.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Prefer bare or with well in place. Would just like to be in an area where we van park Rv while we build


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

PaulNKS said:


> Are you wanting a place that already has a house or cabin on it? If so, the 2K down and only 300 to 400 per month isn't going to help you much. Good luck.


Actually, here in AR, you might be surprised. It may not be much of a house, but it's doable.

I know of a few in Izard county, it's the county directly north of Independence, about an hour to Batesville, but 3 hours to Hot Springs. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Definitely otter. We aren't tied to anything yet just threw out some general areas that we were familiar with and liked


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

Izard County is on our short list of areas we are looking at. Good luck on your hunt sandc


----------



## Robb Simer (Jul 9, 2008)

Otter, 
that sounds like my area. I wouldn't need a house nor on paved road. Perimeter fenced would be great as well as good access (either on a county road or have deeded right of way through other property,) A spring or creek would be great. I could go upt to 4000 down, and 600/payments.


----------

